# Mini fog machine how-to video



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey everyone, just came across this really great how-to and thought i'd share it for you all.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Very cool idea, wonder how long it goes before you need to reload it?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats really cool. Thanks


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I Like this!! Very cool


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool video. We used to do the dry ice in a cauldron.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's very cool.  I don't think the fog would last long. Once the hot water begins to cool down, the fog will decrease quickly unless more hot water is added, but for a short duration this would be great.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool vid! Nice find Eric.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

If it were me, I would forget the water, and just use the fan. That water will probably last only a minute or 2 before it becomes carbinated. I would put a large chunk of dry ice in the bucket with just the fan. It will still cause a lot of fog (probably not as much as the video), but it will last much longer and you wouldn't have to worry about refilling the water. BTW, air movement is dry ice worst enemy. If you stuck a block infront of a heat lamp with no air movement, and then one in a freezer with a small fan (fan is optional since there is a ton of air movement in freezers), the one in the freezer will be gone way before the other one.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

If you need to keep the water hot or warm, I was thinking you could always modify the coffee can with one of those small heaters for cups of tea and candles. Or would that be to hot? I know a plastic lid and extreme heat wouldn't be good but you could always get one of those empty paint cans from lowes or home depot (metal lid) just brain storming...lol :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have use dry ice before and just put it in a bucket with some water. The water will freeze around the dry ice. The process stops until the pressure builds up inside the ice coating and it pops off with some force. I was using a metal bucket and it would bang against the sides loudly.
I have heard of using a "Crock Pot" (slow cooker) to keep the water warm but frankly I would just go with out the water and just use the fan for air flow.
This is a great idea if you need fog indoors where you may not want to have a problem with the regular fog fluid leaving a residue. 
If I used this I would up grade to a five gallon pail just for the longer fog time. But the size would depend on what you are wanting it to do. Nice idea.


----------

